# How old??



## ShelJMcD (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi All, I have a male Tiel and we recently brought a young female baby Tiel so he has company when we are at work. We have gone through the quarantine period and closely monitor them when they are out of their cages and socialising. They seem to get on quite well although on two occasions my male has tried jumping on my females back and seems to want to "get it on". We just move him away. I'm not sure when the right time would be to put them in the same cage and i would not like him behaving like this towards her. She is still a baby compared to my male who is 1. Please excuse any ignorance on my part as I'm new this year with having birds as my wonderful pets. Any help would be appreciated!! 
Kind regards,
Shel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hormone control. He sees her as a mate and so wants to mate with her. Tiels will mate for fun, so sometimes there are no eggs, but honestly it's best to stop it before it starts. http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=32330 this sticky has information on using hormone control to keep it under wraps. This is a year round thing, not just something you do short term. 

That being said, if it doesn't work they may need to be caged separately but right next to each other. That's always a possibility when keeping birds.


----------



## ShelJMcD (Jan 29, 2017)

Hi Roxy, appreciate your post very much! Very helpful and I will check out the link! Thank you!!  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I agree, sounds like you will have to keep them caged separately with supervised out-of-cage time. Once the female is over 18 months old you could see about housing them together.


----------



## ShelJMcD (Jan 29, 2017)

Thanks Vicki. That's what we will do. Sounds best. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

